# "home" the movie



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

home seems to be on Netflix but I cant find anything about it coming to any premium. hbo, starz, showtime or epix have no mention on their websites. it is from dreamworks animation. is this going to be on any premium channels? if so, which premium gets dreamworks movies? my daughter would love to watch this...

thanks....


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Is DreamWorks part of Disney? I'd swear Netflix has the new Disney contract and Starz lost it. But I'd swear Starz still had it until star wars.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

JcT21 said:


> home seems to be on Netflix but I cant find anything about it coming to any premium. hbo, starz, showtime or epix have no mention on their websites. it is from dreamworks animation. is this going to be on any premium channels? if so, which premium gets dreamworks movies?


Netflix is the exclusive pay-window provider for Dreamworks. So to answer your question, no, it won't be on another premium channel.

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/netflix-and-dreamworks-animation-announce-multi-year-premium-pay-tv-window-agreement-in-the-united-states-130557368.html

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

To be a little more precise dream works animation is exclusive to Netflix. Dream works is a completely separate company now. Not sure who has it's rights and they just moved back in with universal as their theatrical distributor I believe where as I think FOX is doing dream works animation theatrically. But totally separate companies these days. 

As for Disney I'm not sure the Netflix deal killed starz did it? I'll have to look. But it's a much bigger thing with their entire catalogue. 

If not Star Wars a new hope isn't part of that deal since FOX owns the rights to that movie still. Disney via lucasfilms own all the other ones though.


----------

